# spotted draft/paint tobiano color?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your mare is brown, not black.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes Brown and white


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bad *** Brown and white, for sure


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Would she be considered a bay tobiano paint since the brown on her legs turns into black and the spots on her legs are black....her face, except muzzle seems black and her mane and tail are black?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, she is a brown tobiano. Brown and bay are both agouti genes that restrict black in certain ways.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

She's very nice. I like her brown.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, brown it is!! Thanks!


----------

